# NCEES sample (general question)



## uzairsyedahmed (Oct 13, 2013)

People who have taken the exam have said that the NCEES sample was representative of the actual. I have notice many questions in TFS afternoon where the question is one page long with numerous values and tables but the solution is as simple as a couple of lines. I wasted time thinking the solution cant be simple but it was. the "right" solution would take less time than reading the question. Also, NCEES answers assumed alot of things, k is constant at higher temps, Cp for air is 0.24 at temperatures of 1200F.

Did the actual exam also have such long questions with simple answers ( making so much of the info redudant)?

Should you work the same way as ncees solutions and assume ideal gas ? i suppose it would warrant to be pedantic if the answers are close to each other but if the answers are quite varying i guess ideal gas assumption would work. I am really at a crossroads trying to decide whether to use exact cp values ( or use the lengthy air gas tables) where ncees solution works off with ideal.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Out of all my review materials, the NCEES sample exams were the most similar to the actual test.

In the exam, there were many questions that had large, complex systems. Sometimes they'd use the systems for a couple of questions.

The answer is "simple" if you know what you're doing. Keep in mind that you have to be able to recognize the type of cycle it is, what process it's going through, which formulas apply to that process, which information is relevant, what units they want the answer in, etc.

The calculation to get the answer is simple. You're not going to be doing differential calculus to get the answer. But you do need an overall understanding of what's going on to even know where to begin solving the problem.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

yes they will give way too much information for some problems then ask for a simple answer. If you can weed through the info and truely understand what they are asking then you are good to go. This is part of the practice part of principles and practice. If you are given a complete report can you go trhough and just take what you need out of it without getting bogged down by all the extra details


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh.. okay. thanks for the insight guys!


----------

